# RCI + Exhange + Hawaii = Great views of Parking Lots.



## jdp0906 (Mar 14, 2010)

Three for three on this one - The Big Island, the view was of the parking lot and a construction vehicle service road.  The second was at the Cliffs in Princeville in building 1, at least no construction vehicles.  The third was at the Kauai Beach Villas in Lihue - Parking Lot and a Moto track next door.

We got smart with the Cliffs property, we re-banked the week and looked elsewhere.  We found a privately owned and rented unit in building 9 (primo location) for a total of 1009.00 for the week.  Nearly CHEAPER than doing a timeshare exchange thing.  To itemize the T/S thing - 685.00 maintenance fee, 167.00 for the exchange, say 100 in RCI membership fees, 50 for the added on energy fee, 75 for a service charge.  So now I'm at a thou for a parking lot view and for another 9 bucks I'm in the same tye of unit with a to die for ocean view.  No Brainer.

Soon to lose all T/S stuff - what a money pit that should be avoided.

BTW, ran into two other couple having exchanged using Gold Crown ownerships for time in Haaii - also got parking lot views.  LOL


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Let the traders eat cake*



jdp0906 said:


> Soon to lose all T/S stuff - what a money pit that should be avoided.
> 
> BTW, ran into two other couple having exchanged using Gold Crown ownerships for time in Haaii - also got parking lot views.  LOL



The mindset of resorts / owners who feel exchange guests should get less than owners, when in fact guests are there AS the owners, will never cease to amaze me. Then they wonder why they get bad scores. 

Yet another reason owning to trade makes zero sense. You are far better off renting as you note. Own where you wish to go & have the claim on the unit/view/dates you desire. Skip all the memberships, overhead, trade fees, etc and rent for the occasional stay other places. You will still get the benefit of great timeshare resorts but without the ownership/trade issues. Winner all around.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 14, 2010)

Interesting...

Just got back from Shearwater in Princeville.  Used 93,000 RCI points to exchange in for the week in a unit with a limited view...but that view included a pretty decent ocean view from unit 206.   $44 ocupancy tax was the only other fee beyond the RCI booking fee. 

We did pretty well with that one using points generated by our LV Summer Bay Desert Club week.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 14, 2010)

A little research ahead of time about Kauai Beach Villas would have shown you that ALL one bedroom one bath units are "Garden View."  At KBV, depending on which building you end up in, garden view is the parking lot, at minimum, and may include the motocross track in the public park adjacent to the property if you're located on the north side of things.  It's pretty well documented on various websites.

A one bedroom TWO bath unit will be "lagoon view," which looks over the interior of the property, and the several water features there.  It's unlikely an exchanger would end up with an ocean view unit, from which you can see the beach.

But in all cases, a short walk through the resort complex puts you right on the sand of one of the nicest beaches on Kauai.  That's something not all Kauai resorts offer.

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 14, 2010)

Many Hawaiian owners own to use. They don't want to trade those high MF units for something they consider of lessor value on the mainland. So the chances are, you'll always be trading into a resort with high owner occupancy and those owners who bought at developer pricing and pay the over the top MF's for a Hawaiian resort will demand the best choice of views. 

If you want great views in Hawaii, own the view. It's that simple. The second best way would be to own in a points based system that will allow you to buy the view with your points. 

We own with HGVC and can pick our view but, we can't choose the floor (high floor vs low floor). Still, we can avoid the parking lot view. 

We also own with Marriott, which is a week for week exchange based system. We recieved an island view on Kauai, which wasn't the best view. Still, that view was considerably better than one of the 14 or so units that did look directly at the parking lot. I spoke with a few other guests and it was apparent that the majority were owners at the resort. Several said this was their 4th, 5th or 6th year in a row at the resort. 

Room control at the resorts will always bow to the owners demands for the best room locations and give the less desirable locations to exchangers. The owners are the ones who will yell the loudest and longest if they're not getting what they feel the purchased. If you own at the resort you'll expect first choice and, who cares what the reviews from others look like. So long as you enjoy your time there, nothing else really matters.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 14, 2010)

I am amazed at how much people worry and whine about what unit to ask for or about the views.  Maybe we're different but for the most part, if we spend three daylight hours inside our T/S unit while vacationing, especially in Hawaii, I'd be surprised.

I worry more about unit location for things like ease of access with luggage or when my elderly MIL is traveling with us.

It's a shame that folks become dissatified for things that they really have little to no control over.  As someone else said, if it matters that much to you, you'd be better off owning where you want to be, in the unit you want to own.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 14, 2010)

> To itemize the T/S thing - 685.00 maintenance fee



My Kauai Beach Villas MF is $1,032.

My Maui MF is $2,300.

The owner you rented from probably barely broke even on his MF.

Your MF is only $685 and it got you to Hawaii - you should be thrilled!


----------



## jdp0906 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nothing about breaking even for this owner, he owns the CONDO; it wasn't a timeshare owner doing the renting.  Selling it for just under a mil - interested?????? I'd say his investment is a little more substantial than a timesharer.  The guy who owns the CONDO above this one rents his condo for 150 a night, everything included (1050 a week).  I don't need to buy the view when I can rent it for cheaper and NOT have to deal with RCI.

Furthermore, If I'm gonna spend 1600 roundtrip on air travel and spend nearly a day getting there, I expect something more than a parking lot to look at when I'm relaxing at this home away from home; and a noise level that is tolerable.  Frankly, that is not whining, that is a reasonable expectation.

BTW - the point systems sucks too -the time at the KBVs was exchanged with points, so much for transparency.

T/S biz sucks.  The only time I've gotten a great unit with an exchange is when the resort wanted to get me to buy into more T/Sing.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 15, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I am amazed at how much people worry and whine about what unit to ask for or about the views.  Maybe we're different but for the most part, if we spend three daylight hours inside our T/S unit while vacationing, especially in Hawaii, I'd be surprised.
> 
> I worry more about unit location for things like ease of access with luggage or when my elderly MIL is traveling with us.
> 
> It's a shame that folks become dissatified for things that they really have little to no control over.  As someone else said, if it matters that much to you, you'd be better off owning where you want to be, in the unit you want to own.



Too bad we don't have a "thumbs up" smiley.


----------



## krj9999 (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm the same way whether a hotel or cruise ship.  There is really a limited amount of time that the view is worth anything additional, IMHO, especially since you are often not around the room much to start with.



Timeshare Von said:


> I am amazed at how much people worry and whine about what unit to ask for or about the views.  Maybe we're different but for the most part, if we spend three daylight hours inside our T/S unit while vacationing, especially in Hawaii, I'd be surprised.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2010)

All Hawaii timeshares have either Island or Ocean views.  There are some on Kauai that have only island views, like Bali Hai.  But I love the new units there, anyway, and would stay there again and again.  Shearwater is the only exchange on Kauai that I can think of that will guarantee an ocean view, no matter where you stay in that complex.  *Knowledge is power!  *

If you want ocean view, renting from an owner isn't a bad option.  I know there are a lot of people who rent houses for less than a timeshare exchange, and that's great, but with a timeshare, there are advantages, like a management company to talk to, instead of an owner.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2010)

jdp0906 said:


> Furthermore, If I'm gonna spend 1600 roundtrip on air travel and spend nearly a day getting there, I expect something more than a parking lot to look at when I'm relaxing at this home away from home; and a noise level that is tolerable.  Frankly, that is not whining, that is a reasonable expectation.



I think this is why timesharing is not working for you.  You don't really understand how it works.  When you exchange into a resort there will be a number of other guests who have priority over you for a good view.  

1) Owners at the resort
2) Renters renting from owners
3) Renters renting directly from the resort.
4) Exchangers

Resorts have a vested interest in keeping their owners and renter's happy - but it is understood that exchangers don't have any priority for view.  Maybe it is disappointing to you - but it is the norm in the industry.


----------



## abbekit (Mar 15, 2010)

View is very important to me as we tend to spend a fair amount of time in our condo, dining (usually on the lanai), relaxing, reading, etc.  We've been to Hawaii a number of times so spend less time sightseeing and more time just hanging out.  

Yes, knowledge is power.  That has been the best part of finding TUG!  I carefully read reviews and ask questions in the forums.  

We spend far less on exchanging than a rental would cost and travel off season so resorts are less crowded (and exchanges are easier to get).  Here is my breakdown with RCI:

$59 annual membership fee (based on a multi-year membership cost) + $300 annual MF (we split our 2BR lock-off unit with a $600 MF into two 1BR units to use as two deposits) + $179 RCI exchange fee =  $538.  Yes, some resorts have additional fees for utilities or tax but even with that we spend less than $600 for a week in Hawaii.  Plus we usually get 2BR units even though we only use a 1BR to exchange with.

Here are the views from our past timeshare trades into Hawaii resorts.  The only one I considered a poor view was at the Kona Village where we were too close to the condo in front of us for my taste, but still we avoided a parking lot view and had beautiful sunsets from our lanai.

Here are some photos of our RCI Resort Exchanges- views from our lanais:






  Kona Village Resort






  Pahio Shearwater






  Pahio Ka Eo Kai






  Bay Club Waikoloa






  Cliffs Club (we were also in Building 1, this view is from the living room lanai, we also had a street view lanai off the master bedroom.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I am amazed at how much people worry and whine about what unit to ask for or about the views.  Maybe we're different but for the most part, if we spend three daylight hours inside our T/S unit while vacationing, especially in Hawaii, I'd be surprised.
> 
> I worry more about unit location for things like ease of access with luggage or when my elderly MIL is traveling with us.
> 
> It's a shame that folks become dissatified for things that they really have little to no control over.  As someone else said, if it matters that much to you, you'd be better off owning where you want to be, in the unit you want to own.



Yes you're different. For that matter, everyone has different values when they vacation. I try to be careful to understand that, when I give advice, my values are not necessarly the same as the person asking for advice. 

We use to feel the need to see and do all we could while on vacation. So much so that we'd come home almost needing a vacation from our vacation. Then, a few years ago, we realized we don't have to be out doing something almost every hour of the day. Relaxation in the unit has become as important to us as being out playing in the sun. It's important to us to have a nice view while enjoying breakfast, lunch or dinner on the balcony. Watching/hearing cars come and go from the parking lot just doesn't cut it for us. Dealing with parking lot noise at night when we're trying to sleep definatlely doesn't work as well as peaceful quite time. 

So while unit location isn't important to some don't discount the fact that it might be important to others. It's great that you spend enough time out of your unit that it's essentially just a place to sleep, shower and shave. But for us and others like us, it's a place for tranquilty and relaxation to re-energize ourselfs from the everyday grind we get from work. I love a nice view while relaxing with a book, being on the internet, reading the newpaper or enjoying a meal. It might not be important to you but it is important to me.

If I don't get the primo location will it ruin our vacation experience? Not for me but it does make my wife less happy. I also don't become discouraged when the weather doesn't cooperate completely during our week. I understand there are many things out of our control and try not to whine about those things. Of course I also keep all those potential things in mind when making reservations/exchanges. I'll utilize all the tools I have to minimize the possiblity of bad weather or poor unit location when I can. That includes internal exchanges or using points to pay for the view or unit style we want.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Mar 15, 2010)

My family very much likes a nice view so we buy the views that we like. That is one of the reasons we don't ever exchange, unless directly with another owner who owns a view.

That being said if we did exchange and didn't get a good view it wouldn't bother us too much unless it was really bad with alot of noise.


----------



## jestme (Mar 15, 2010)

Realism will state that people who own a timeshare 11 miles from Disney in Orlando, and expect to get an oceanfront resort in Hawaii on an exchange, may not get quite what they expect, and will therefore be disappointed. In the same way that when a person who owns oceanfront in Hawaii gets a parking lot view in Cancun when they exchange has to understand that an exchange will get you to the place you asked for, but not necessarily the most premier unit that resort has available, because as everyone should understand, owners get those. 
The bottom line is to buy where you want to go to the most, and you will get to use what you bought. It will also stop you from spending exchange fees, on top of your maintenance fees, and praying you get what you want every time you want to go somewhere, which is every year if you do that.


----------



## jdp0906 (Mar 15, 2010)

I will not considering buying the view when I can indeed rent it at a far more overall, reasonable price. We did the everything year at our home resort in Divi St. Martin, penthouse overlooking Little Bay for about 7 years.  Vacations are about breaking free from the same old, same old.  Why lock yourself into the same old, same old by buying a view for a week.  After renting the same view at the Cliffs for a while, we will move on to something new.

Thank you to all the people that realized that the location of the unit is important.  We have been to Hawaii a few times and being in our mid-fifties don't kill ourselves doing every activitiy and spend most of our time away from our 'place'.  A vaca is also a time to relax, enjoy that lunch, dinner or breakfast on a QUIET lania.

We planned our trip around the peak whale season and as such we sat on our the lanai and had so many afternoons of watching these gentle giant frolic in the ocean in front of our.  Something we couldn't be able to do in Building One.

And to Denise, you forgot to include one additional entry in your priority list when people are being bumped down the list - the units RCI rents before exchangers.  No glitz when exchanging in the Poconos, but RCI cancelled our reservation two days before our travel date, even tho the resort had already assigned us a unit of our selection.  We settled for less and someone who rented last minute got the unit that had been assigned to us.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2010)

jdp0906 said:


> And to Denise, you forgot to include one additional entry in your priority list when people are being bumped down the list - the units RCI rents before exchangers.  No glitz when exchanging in the Poconos, but RCI cancelled our reservation two days before our travel date, even tho the resort had already assigned us a unit of our selection.  We settled for less and someone who rented last minute got the unit that had been assigned to us.




Wow.  I knew there were reasons I don't like RCI.  But that one is lower than low!

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 15, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Wow.  I knew there were reasons I don't like RCI.  But that one is lower than low!
> 
> Dave



NO KIDDING!  Wow, I would be angry at RCI, too.  I am a big negative on RCI since 5/30/2009.  I cannot say enough bad about RCI Weeks.  I wonder when this new rollout of RCI Points will happen that will exclude me from the exchanges I have been enjoying in Points.  Yes, there is now a premium points membership.   UGH!


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 15, 2010)

One more reason that the weeks I own in RCI are never given to RCI. One is an every-other-year week that we use. The other is a HGVC week that we either use or trade internally with Hilton. You get what you get with RCI and, from everything I've read, you don't get much. 

I can agree that for some, renting is the way to go. You can lock in your week at a price similar to the MF you'd pay if you were an owner and not have to lay out all the cash up front to buy the week. For some that's the way to go.

At this point, five or our seven weeks are in systems where we either have some priority or, can literally book the view, size and style of unit we want. Of the two weeks that we can't call the shots, we use one for personal usage and exchange the other through Interaval. The unit we exchange we understand that unit location won't be great but, it was a low cost unit to buy and it's a very low cost unit to maintain. Right now it still works for us so we keep it. When it doesn't work for us, I'll try to find a way to get rid of it. 

Vacations mean different things to different people. For me it's all about managing what we have to get what we want. When I can no longer do that, it's time to look for something different.


----------



## kkan (Mar 16, 2010)

jdp0906 said:


> I will not considering buying the view when I can indeed rent it at a far more overall, reasonable price. We did the everything year at our home resort in Divi St. Martin, penthouse overlooking Little Bay for about 7 years.  Vacations are about breaking free from the same old, same old.  Why lock yourself into the same old, same old by buying a view for a week.  After renting the same view at the Cliffs for a while, we will move on to something new.
> 
> Thank you to all the people that realized that the location of the unit is important.  We have been to Hawaii a few times and being in our mid-fifties don't kill ourselves doing every activitiy and spend most of our time away from our 'place'.  A vaca is also a time to relax, enjoy that lunch, dinner or breakfast on a QUIET lania.
> 
> ...



I am with you on this issue.  When view is important (such as a beachfront resort), always rent - unless you know for a fact that the resort offers exchangers nice views.  With a little effort, you can almost always find a reasonably priced rental.  I wish exchange companies would let you trade by view so you know what you are getting.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Mar 16, 2010)

I guess We have been fortunate in all our trips through RCI. We have been treated well and have always gotten nice accommodations. My Wife usually talks to the Front Desk and I have been happy with what they give us. The only place we have stayed in Hawaii that had Ocean views was at the Pono Kai, Kapaa, Kauai. We got a very nice view, Ocean front. Usually we go to the Big Island and stay up high in Waikoloa at Paniolo Greens. We understand that some wouldn't like it there but we do. It's cooler and being from Florida we like some cooler temps. when we can get them. (Yes, I know we got the cool temps now  So far we only rent a few days at the front of our stay or at the back after we check out from Time Share. We use B&B's for this. Probably a time coming when we rent like a few of you do, just to be able to get there.


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 16, 2010)

Dave: We did a Marriott exchange and got a fantastic panoramic ocean view in the one BR, one bath unit.  We had the floor and unit just below the Sales staff.  Could see the surfers, the ships come in and even to the left, the homes on the cliff.  Guess we were lucky!  

We did use a 2BR DSV-1 for the 1 BR because we had no flexibility in which week we needed as we had confirmed reservations in Maui the two weeks before.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 16, 2010)

Rick says I am a rather negative person when it comes to timeshare exchanges.  We have had some really bummer units at times, and that has made me cynical about exchanging and getting the worst of the worst.  

Basically, I go to every Hawaii exchange thinking it will be a view of the parking lot, and when it isn't, I am pleasantly surprised.  Lowering your expectations is the best way to approach exchanges, especially to Hawaii.  If your expectations are very low, you can only match them, or you might get something better.  It's all about the island you are on, IMO.  

You know, I wouldn't take Hilton Kingsland on the Big Island because I don't like the Big Island.  I would love to try Kingsland, because it's new and gorgeous, but it's on the BIG ISLAND.  I would rather have any resort on Kauai, no matter the view, than the best on the BI.  That's just me....


----------



## dive-in (Mar 16, 2010)

If you want to spend multiple weeks at a property, another strategy is to rent from an owner/use your owner week with a nice view at a resort and then exchange into the same property afterwards.  That has worked for us at our home resort in Hawai'i twice.  We check in on our owned week and exchange into after that.  They don't make us move from our island/garden view unit at Waiohai.  Looking out at the ponds w/the waterfalls from your lanai is quite refreshing.  I do know exchangers will generally get the views overlooking the parking lot at the back of the property at Waiohai.  As an owner, that's how I expect it.


----------

